# Problème d'envoi de pièces jointes Office avec Mail



## nobru27 (17 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous explique mon problème qui me pourri bien la vie depuis quelques temps...

Je me sert de Mail et de Office'08.. 

Le problème survient lorsque j'envoie un fichier Office par Mail (même si je crois qu'en PDF ça fair pareil...) ; parfois, sans que je trouve de facteur déclenchant commun, l'extension des fichiers .xls ou .doc se modifie et rend impossible la lecture du fichier chez le destinataire.... Et ça na pas de lien avec la modification du fichier en cours d'envoi ou ce genre de chose...

Je ne comprends vraiment pas ce qui se passe et c'est vraiment très handicapant parce que je ne sais jamais si la personne a bien reçu ou non ma pièce jointe...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ??

Merci par avance !!


----------



## Aliboron (17 Avril 2008)

Honnêtement, ce n'est pas facile de bien comprendre avec le peu d'indications que tu donnes. 
- Que reçoivent les destinataires exactement ? 
- En quoi l'extension est-elle modifiée ?
- Sur quels logiciels reçoivent-ils tes messages ? 
- Est-ce que tu as vérifié les réglages de Mail ?
- Est-ce que ce sont toujours les mêmes correspondants qui ont le problème ?
- Est-ce que ça peut avoir un rapport avec le problème des encodages de Mail ?
- Est-ce que tu as essayé avec un autre logiciel de messagerie (tu as au moins Entourage) dans des circonstances analogues ?


----------



## nobru27 (17 Avril 2008)

Aliboron a dit:


> Honnêtement, ce n'est pas facile de bien comprendre avec le peu d'indications que tu donnes.
> - Que reçoivent les destinataires exactement ?
> - En quoi l'extension est-elle modifiée ?
> - Sur quels logiciels reçoivent-ils tes messages ?
> ...



Par exemple ce soir j'ai envoyé des fichier word en .doc

Je les ai envoyé en .doc et après l'envoi, ils apparaissent dans mes éléments envoyés et chez les destinataires en .*doc0* ou en .*docc
*
Pour les logiciels sur lesquels ils reçoivent les messages c'est variable, aussi bien sur hotmail que entourage ou outlook.

J'ai vérifié mes reglages mails qui sont, il me semble, normaux ; d'autant plus que ce problème est inconstant et que ce soir j'ai envoyé 5 .doc et que seulement 2 se sont "transformés"...

Ce ne sont pas toujours les mêmes correspondants et je n'ai pas essayer avec Entourage... que je fuis comme une bête noire 

Pour les problèmes d'encodages, je viens de regarder et c'est bien coché "envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows"....

Voilà


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Je les ai envoyé en .doc et après l'envoi, ils apparaissent dans mes éléments envoyés et chez les destinataires en .*doc0* ou en .*docc*


J'ai déjà vu une description similaire, mais ne sais plus où...



nobru27 a dit:


> Pour les logiciels sur lesquels ils reçoivent les messages c'est variable, aussi bien sur hotmail que entourage ou outlook.


D'après ta description, de toute façon, c'est plutôt dans Mail que ça se passe, puisque ça cloche déjà dans tes messages envoyés.



nobru27 a dit:


> J'ai vérifié mes reglages mails qui sont, il me semble, normaux ; d'autant plus que ce problème est inconstant et que ce soir j'ai envoyé 5 .doc et que seulement 2 se sont "transformés"...


Messages en texte ou en HTML ? Quelles différences (s'il est possible d'en trouver) ?



nobru27 a dit:


> je n'ai pas essayé avec Entourage... que je fuis comme une bête noire


Oui, tu as raison, c'est plus sportif d'utiliser des applications qui fonctionnent mal 



nobru27 a dit:


> Pour les problèmes d'encodages, je viens de regarder et c'est bien coché "envoyer des pièces jointes compatibles Windows"....


Non, non, je parlais des soucis d'encodage (qui se matérialisent par des lettres chinoises, des pièces jointes fantômes. Mais ce n'est visiblement pas ton cas, puisque le problème est déjà présent dans les messages envoyés. Regarde plutôt dans tes réglages et paramétrages. Fais les manips d'entretien courant (préférences, réparation des autorisations, etc.), essaye en créant un nouveau compte utilisateur, etc.


----------



## jolicrasseux (18 Avril 2008)

erreur


----------



## jolicrasseux (18 Avril 2008)

Est-ce que le problème de Nobru27 a une ressemblance avec le mien:
Depuis Léopard, si j'envoie un mail à un correspondant qui a un PC, et que je joins une image, elle n'arrive qu'une fois sur trois.
De plus, pour la glisser dans mon message, il faut que je décoche dans "édition", "pièces jointes", "veiller à toujours insérer les pièces jointes en fin de message" qui se recoche automatiquement la fois suivante...
Je ne sais pas où est la fin d'un message, car l'image n'apparaît jamais si le: veiller à... est coché.
Je suis un nul, et c'est pour ça que j'ai un mac, mais je crois que je vais switcher à la pointe Bic pour l'avenir, (au moins pour le courrier.)
Imac 24 alu, OS X.5.2... à jour d'updating logiciels...
Merci !


Note du modo : les mails, ça s'envoie par internet, non ? Alors les problèmes avec eux et les logiciels qui servent à les envoyer se traitent dans le forum "Internet et réseau" ! On déménage.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous explique mon problème qui me pourri bien la vie depuis quelques temps...
> 
> ...



J'ai fait les essais suivants avec des fichiers Word 2008 .doc et .docx, et un fichier PDF

Mail -> Mail : OK
Mail -> Thunderbird : OK
Thunderbird -> OK

Le problème existe peut-être vers d'autre(s) application(s) de courrier, mais pas avec les deux utilisés ci-dessus.


----------



## nobru27 (18 Avril 2008)

Suite...

Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que ça s'aggrave...

Après envoi ce jour de fichiers PDF, le fichier arrive, aussi bien dans mes éléments envoyés que chez mes destinataires, en *.pdff

*De plus, j'ai aussi envoyé un .doc qui est bien en .doc dans mes éléments envoyés, mais mon destinataire ne parvient malgré tout pas à l'ouvrir...

En plus ce sont des mails importants !!!

HELP !!!!!

Merci par avance à celui qui trouvera la solution


----------



## Aliboron (18 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> En plus ce sont des mails importants !!!


Sans vouloir insister, je pense que l'utilisation de Mail pour des messages "importants" est courageux (parce que risqué), regarde les soucis d'encodage évoqués dans le fil déjà évoqué (et dans de nombreux autres). Même si les choses semblent (un peu) s'améliorer avec la nouvelle version (Leopard) il reste visiblement du boulot.

Pour ma part je n'utilise Mail que ponctuellement pour des tests (je sais, je suis un lâche)


----------



## SIDNE (19 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Suite...
> 
> Aujourd'hui j'ai l'impression que ça s'aggrave...
> 
> ...


Je débarque ce soir dans ce forum, car j'ai exactement les mêmes désagréments avec Word d'Office 2004 et les conversions en pdf sur Mac: des fichiers xyz.doc et xyz.pdf sont acheminés sous xyz.docP et xyz.pdfP: très désagréable pour mes destinataires!


----------



## nobru27 (19 Avril 2008)

Mais toujours pas de réponse pour éclairer nos lanternes...

Que se passe-t-il ?? Serions-nous les 2 seuls ??

Et aucun MacGénérationiste n'aurait trouver la solution ??


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Mais toujours pas de réponse pour éclairer nos lanternes...
> 
> Que se passe-t-il ?? Serions-nous les 2 seuls ??
> 
> Et aucun MacGénérationiste n'aurait trouver la solution ??




Intrigué par cette question "angoissante" j'ai fait quelques essais avec différents types de fichier afin que la taille du courrier ait une taille aussi proche que possible de 10 Mo (limite du FAI). J'ai procédé ainsi :

Envoi d'un courrier avec pièce jointe à l'aide de Mail
Réception du courrier et de sa pièce jointe à l'aide de Thunderbird
Réexpédition du courrier et de sa pièce jointe à l'aide de Thunderbird
Réception du courrier et de sa pièce jointe à l'aide de Mail

Pièces jointes utilisées :
1 - Fichier  d'une image aux formats bmp, jpg, png, pdf, en ajustant la taille de l'image pour que la taille du courrier soit aussi proche que possible de 10 Mo.
2 - Fichier Word 2008 (texte seulement) au format doc (1167 pages, 6 175 011 205 caractères)
 et au format pdf (1094 pages, 5 814 408 128 caractères)

Quel que soit le cas de figure, je n'ai décelé ni anomalie de nom de fichier, ni de contenu de message ou de pièces jointes. Il est vrai que tout cela s'est passé dans un environnement homogène (au FAI près) : logiciel de courrier d'Apple sous Leopard 10.5.2 et logiciel de courrier de la fondation Mozilla pour l'environnement Mac OS X.

Peut-être existe-t-il un problème lorsque courriers et pièces jointes sont reçues dans un environnement différent, et lequel ? Par exemple via Windows xxx ou Linux, et avec le logiciel de courrier tournant sous ces environnements. Il y a énormément de cas possibles. Et rien ne prouve que Mail soit en faute. Malheureusement, je dispose pas de correspondant des "mondes d'en face" pour faire des essais.


----------



## nobru27 (20 Avril 2008)

Merci à toi pour toutes tes tentatives...

Mais je ne pense pas que ni le FAI ni le destinataire et son univers ne joue là-dedans puisque même dans mes "messages envoyés" ces pièces jointes sont modifiées...

Alors problème de Mail ou problème de Léopard ??


----------



## SIDNE (20 Avril 2008)

Je confirme:
ni la taille ni le FAI ne sont en cause.
Mon problème identique à celui exposé par Nobru 27 est le suivant:

je réalise un document classique sous Word avec Office 2004 sur mon Mac.
Je le convertis en pdf avec l'option proposée sur Mac pour la fonction "imprimer"

Quand j'envoie ce document, parfois sous word (notamment pour des modifications par mes correspondants), parfois sous pdf, parfois les deux en même temps, il arrive, de manière aléatoire, que le radical soit modifié et donc que le destinataire ne puisse pas l'ouvrir spontanément. S'il est averti ou débrouillard, il enregistre le document sur le disque dur et l'ouvre avec l'application Word ou Acrobat.

Mail présente donc une faiblesse pour l'envoi de PJ rédigées sur Mac!!!


----------



## nobru27 (23 Avril 2008)

Bon les amis.... Tout ceci commence à m'inquiéter...

Nous ne sommes apparemment que 2 à qui ça arrive...
Personne n'éclaire notre lanterne...
Et nous ne trouvons pas de solution...

Je viens encore de chercher sur le Support d'Apple online, mais je n'ai rien trouver concernant cela...

Est-ce que la prochaine MAJ de Mac OS X 5.3 corrigera ce bug ?
Est-ce que d'autres personnes ont les mêmes problèmes ?
Est-ce quelqu'un a déjà réussi à trouver une solution ?

HELPPPPP !!


----------



## Aliboron (23 Avril 2008)

nobru27 a dit:


> Nous ne sommes apparemment que 2 à qui ça arrive...


Non, Jeff, t'es pas tout seul 

Dans un autre fil sur le forum, j'ai trouvé ce matin un lien vers ce fil chez Apple...

En conclusion, cela confirme que c'est apparemment bien un bug introduit avec la mise à jour 10.5.2 (on s'en doutait un peu) et que ça survient quand le nom du fichier contient une (ou plusieurs) lettre accentuée ou du moins "non américaine".

L'ennui, c'est qu'avec les bugs liés aux langues autres que l'anglais, ils ne sont pas troujours très réactifs chez Apple.


----------



## nobru27 (23 Avril 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Au moins tu as eu le mérite de m'expliquer que si j'enlevais les caractères accentués ça allait aller mieux, ce qui est à priori le cas pour l'instant !!

Voilà on attend donc la 10.5.3 !!!!

Sujet en attente de plus d'infos donc....


----------



## Squidy (9 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Je débarque un peu tard...

Je viens de tomber sur ce fil en effectuant des recherches sur ce problème d'envoi de pièce jointe.

Merci en tout cas, à défaut de régler le problème, je sais au moins ce que je dois faire pour éviter qu'il se reproduise...(enlever les accents dans les titres de mes pièces jointes).

Si qqn a vent d'une solution pérenne, je suis preneur ;-)

A bientôt,

Squidy


----------



## nobru27 (9 Octobre 2008)

Squidy a dit:


> Si qqn a vent d'une solution pérenne, je suis preneur ;-)
> Squidy



Écoute pour l'instant je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de changement à ce sujet...

Même si je dois dire que pour l'instant je fais toujours attention de ne pas mettre d'accents...

À suivre...


----------



## Audrey b. (25 Novembre 2008)

Toujours même souci avec la version 10.5.5


----------



## Caraud (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,
j'avais le même problème que vous et j'ai trouvé la solution, en tous cas pour moi.
Moi ça m'arrivais lorsque j'envoyais de pièces jointes avec des accents ou de "ç" ou d'autres caractères inexistants en anglais.
Là Mail est "pommé" et il modifie les extensions:
Ex : mon fichier "ça passe vite.mov" a été transformé en "ça passe vite.mov0". J'ai du le renommer "ca passe vite", et là il ne m'a pas modifié l'extension et il a bien été lu chez le destinataire.
Ça m'arrivais aussi avec certains fichiers .xls et .doc.
J'espère que mon post va vous être utile, car ce "problème" est vraiment handicapant surtout quand on connait pas la cause.


----------



## demougin (27 Novembre 2008)

un peu d'histoire permet de comprendre : quand j'ai commencé l'informatique, les machines et imprimantes IBM ne comprenaient que les lettres, les chiffres et certains signes diacritiques (pas tous), les "pongos" ont simplement continué dans ce même style .. il faut s'y faire


----------



## Clmnc (5 Décembre 2008)

Je confirme, j'ai le même problème : l'extension des PJ change dès le message envoyé, et même les utilisateurs de MAC ne parviennent pas à ouvrir mes documents. 

De même, les fichiers .pages que je joins se transforment en fichiers zippés, et ce dès les messages envoyés... Je ne crée pas de sujet spécifique à ce problème parce que j'imagine que cela relève de la même faiblesse de MAIL...

Je vais essayer les titres non accentués en espérant que cela règle le problème! Merci!


----------



## Aliboron (5 Décembre 2008)

Clmnc a dit:


> les fichiers .pages que je joins se transforment en fichiers zippés, et ce dès les messages envoyés...


Ça, c'est normal : les fichiers ".pages" sont en réalité des dossiers (des paquets) comme tu peux le voir en faisant un "Commande-I" dessus.

Pour les accents, comme vu plus haut, ça semble en effet la solution (provisoire).


----------

